# Hollyweird Awards shows



## Pete

Just how many venues and events do the elitist pigs in Hollyweird need to all gather in clothing that costs more for one night than most of the "people" they claim to champion make in a year? We have the Oscars, Screen Actors Guild, Golden Globes, Peoples Choice, and a few others that slip my mind.  Isn't 4 or 5 enough?  Because of their inflated ego's do they need periodic stroking and public displays of their all-round superiority to feed the beast?

Can you think of another profession that has 4 or 5 gatherings a year to have a giant pretty people group grope and back patting session?  Firemen, Insurance salesmen?  When CitiBank did it everyone was upset.

You know it might not be so bad if they were even remotely in touch with reality.  Movie revenue is down and the crap they produce year in and year out pretty much sucks.  Even when there is a pearl it is likely to be snubbed unless it is an over the top social statement.

Best actor this year?  Penn in MILK.  I happened to get a hold of a bootleg copy of MILK a few weeks ago and made it 20 minutes into it.  Perhaps I might have made it longer if they had chronicled Harvey Milk's life in a reasonable way instead of spending  the first 20 minutes figuring out how many shots they could get of Sean Penn picking up young men, kissing and rolling around with them.    

America must not have been all that excited about an over the top gay rompfest about the first popularly elected public figure in American history because it made $28M.  Curious case of Benjamin Button make $128M.

Next, what is the outpouring of emotion and awe over Heath Ledger?  Sure he was good as the Joker but was it even a mystery that Ledger, the new Hollyweird golden boy (Pause for trumpets) would win the Oscar as he had won every other award so far this year?  Where else in America would a 28 year old crazy rich spoiled brat who offed himself with an overdose of heroin would be celebrated as a megalithic hero of all time?

This whole think makes me want to hurl.


----------



## nachomama

Pete said:


> Can you think of another profession that has 4 or 5 gatherings a year to have a giant pretty people group grope and back patting session?  Firemen, Insurance salesmen?  When CitiBank did it everyone was upset.



Forum luncheons.


----------



## onebdzee

Personally, I had never heard of the movie "MILK" till the last award show(can't remember which one that was) nominees for best picture were advertised on the news


----------



## Baz

Heath Ledger didn't die of a heroin overdose.  

If you don't like Hollywood awards shows, don't watch them.  I don't.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Was Changeling  nominated for any awards?  I watched that last night and thought it was EXCELLENT!


----------



## toppick08

All I know.....I didn't watch it because my girl, Duffy, wasn't wearing her red dress and showing those Heaven-sent legs for days.......


----------



## Baz

lovinmaryland said:


> Was Changeling  nominated for any awards?  I watched that last night and thought it was EXCELLENT!



It was nominated for a few, and Angelina Jolie was nominated for best actress.  Here's the list.

Complete list of Academy Award winners and nominees - CNN.com


----------



## Pete

Baz said:


> Heath Ledger didn't die of a heroin overdose.
> 
> If you don't like Hollywood awards shows, don't watch them.  I don't.



I don't watch them.

Your right I was thinking someone else.  Heath Ledger died from "acute intoxication from oxycodone, hydrocodone, diazepam, temazepam, alprazolam and doxylamine.  That is a whole lot better than heroin.


----------



## Dupontster

I feel the same way Pete does....These ego ridden people get these fancy little golden statues and purty cups for what? Doing their damn job that they get paid a gazillion bucks for...Do you see any other trades get awards for doing their jobs like these people do?  I had a plumber come to my house last week and fix a water line...Did he win a "Plummie"? No, he just got the money and no award...Had a Carpenter build me a deck...Did he get a "Carpie"? Nope...I do think my Electrician got a "Sparkie" one time


----------



## onebdzee

Pete said:


> I don't watch them.
> 
> Your right I was thinking someone else.  Heath Ledger died from "acute intoxication from oxycodone, hydrocodone, diazepam, temazepam, alprazolam and doxylamine.  That is a whole lot better than heroin.



That's because those are were all prescribed by a doctor


----------



## Pete

onebdzee said:


> That's because those are were all prescribed by a doctor



Prescribed for who?  Probably different doctors who didn't know about each other.


----------



## onebdzee

Dupontster said:


> I feel the same way Pete does....These ego ridden people get these fancy little golden statues and purty cups for what? Doing their damn job that they get paid a gazillion bucks for...Do you see any other trades get awards for doing their jobs like these people do?  I had a plumber come to my house last week and fix a water line...Did he win a "Plummie"? No, he just got the money and no award...Had a Carpenter build me a deck...Did he get a "Carpie"? Nope...I do think my Electrician got a "Sparkie" one time



I want a "tarpie"


----------



## Pete

lovinmaryland said:


> Was Changeling  nominated for any awards?  I watched that last night and thought it was EXCELLENT!



Was Changeling about raging homosexuality, America hating or counter culture stuff?


----------



## onebdzee

Pete said:


> Prescribed for who?  Probably different doctors who didn't know about each other.



Did you forget it was Hollywood?....you don't even have to have a medical degree there, you just have to play one on TV and you have the authority to write a prescription


----------



## Baz

Pete said:


> I don't watch them.
> 
> Your right I was thinking someone else.  Heath Ledger died from "acute intoxication from oxycodone, hydrocodone, diazepam, temazepam, alprazolam and doxylamine.  That is a whole lot better than heroin.



It was ruled an accidental overdose of legally prescribed medications.

That's a bit different than the picture you painted of a heroin junkie shooting himself up and dying as a result.


----------



## Pete

Baz said:


> It was ruled an accidental overdose of legally prescribed medications.
> 
> That's a bit different than the picture you painted of a heroin junkie shooting himself up and dying as a result.



The difference between a street junkie shooting up and dying and a 28 year old movie star overdosing and dying after taking a fist full of narcotic perscription drugs is what exactly?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:


> The difference between a street junkie shooting up and dying and a 28 year old movie star overdosing and dying after taking a fist full of narcotic perscription drugs is what exactly?



You seem really angry today... this is for you ----->


----------



## Baz

Pete said:


> The difference between a street junkie shooting up and dying and a 28 year old movie star overdosing and dying after taking a fist full of narcotic perscription drugs is what exactly?




On one hand, you have someone injecting an illegal drug.  In Heath's case, you have someone accidentally overdosing on legal prescription drugs.


----------



## nachomama

lovinmaryland said:


> You seem really angry today... this is for you ----->



He's mad cuz "Stepbrothers" didn't get any nominations.


----------



## Vince

Pete said:


> Was Changeling about raging homosexuality, America hating or counter culture stuff?


If the movie is not about any of the above, it won't take squat for awards.  I don't bother watching any of the award shows anymore.  If the movie sucks, they'll give it an award.


----------



## remaxrealtor

Dupontster said:


> I feel the same way Pete does....These ego ridden people get these fancy little golden statues and purty cups for what? Doing their damn job that they get paid a gazillion bucks for...Do you see any other trades get awards for doing their jobs like these people do?  I had a plumber come to my house last week and fix a water line...Did he win a "Plummie"? No, he just got the money and no award...Had a Carpenter build me a deck...Did he get a "Carpie"? Nope...I do think my Electrician got a "Sparkie" one time



Another vote in agreement with Pete here!  Maybe they could have had a 30 minute read of the winners and put ALL that $ toward doing something useful...wait, what am I thinking?


----------



## donbarzini

Pete said:


> The difference between a street junkie shooting up and dying and a 28 year old movie star overdosing and dying after taking a fist full of narcotic perscription drugs is what exactly?



The cost of the drugs. Unless Heath had prescription drug coverage in his Health Insurance policy


----------



## nachomama

remaxrealtor said:


> Another vote in agreement with Pete here!  Maybe they could have had a 30 minute read of the winners and put ALL that $ toward doing something useful...wait, what am I thinking?



WHAT?!?!?! And give up a perfectly good excuse to don some high dolla dolla gown and walk the red carpet?


----------



## onebdzee

nachomama said:


> WHAT?!?!?! And give up a perfectly good excuse to don some high dolla dolla gown and walk the red carpet?



Most, if not all, of those outfits(including the jewlery) are lent to the movie stars....it promotes the designers as well as the star


----------



## GeezLouise

nachomama said:


> He's mad cuz "Stepbrothers" didn't get any nominations.



That was a funny movie.


----------



## Baz

Vince said:


> If the movie is not about any of the above, it won't take squat for awards.  I don't bother watching any of the award shows anymore.  If the movie sucks, they'll give it an award.



Slumdog Millionaire wasn't about any of that, and that movie cleaned up.  

Not that I'm ever planning on seeing it.  I hardly ever see the Best Picture winners.  The Oscars seem tilted towards the artsy and "serious" pictures.  Every now and then a great "regular" movie slips through and wins, but it's rare.


----------



## nachomama

GeezLouise said:


> That was a funny movie.



"Boats and ho's..."


----------



## aps45819

Baz said:


> It was ruled an accidental overdose of legally prescribed medications.
> 
> That's a bit different than the picture you painted of a heroin junkie shooting himself up and dying as a result.


No, it's not. Both died from abusing drugs. 


Pete said:


> The difference between a street junkie shooting up and dying and a 28 year old movie star overdosing and dying after taking a fist full of narcotic prescription drugs is what exactly?



Cost of the funeral


----------



## lovinmaryland

aps45819 said:


> No, it's not. Both died from abusing drugs.
> 
> 
> Cost of the funeral



I dont really think "accidental" overdose would be considered abusing drugs.


----------



## RoseRed

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont really think "accidental" overdose would be considered abusing drugs.



Mixing that toxic cocktail that was found in his bloodstream would lead me to believe abuse.


----------



## Pete

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont really think "accidental" overdose would be considered abusing drugs.



I am not a doctor but I have never heard of one perscribing Xanax, Oxy and Vicodin all to be taken at the same time.


----------



## Dye Tied

nachomama said:


> Forum luncheons.



 I thought Pete was going to walk me down the red carpet for the Formie Awards to accept my Dancing Banana Smiley Award.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:


> I am not a doctor but I have never heard of one perscribing Xanax, Oxy and Vicodin all to be taken at the same time.



I've taken all 3 of those before at the same time.


----------



## Pete

Dye Tied said:


> I thought Pete was going to walk me down the red carpet for the Formie Awards to accept my Dancing Banana Smiley Award.



We could go to the "Lenny's after party" and pick up our celebrity gift bags.  I heard they were valued at $5K a piece.


----------



## Toxick

Pete said:


> The difference between a street junkie shooting up and dying and a 28 year old movie star overdosing and dying after taking a fist full of narcotic perscription drugs is what exactly?





A movie star dying from an overdose is somewhat glamorous in a tragic sort of way. Cause they leave a much better looking corpse behind. Plus all the memories and good times they have given to us over the years.

A street junkie dying from overdose is just ... icky.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Dye Tied said:


> I thought Pete was going to walk me down the red carpet for the Formie Awards to accept my Dancing Banana Smiley Award.



 

I know I am not nearly as sexy as Pete but I would be honored to walk you down the Formie red carpet


----------



## Pete

lovinmaryland said:


> I've taken all 3 of those before at the same time.



Prescribed to be taken all together?  Never the less if you croaked from your narco-cocktail you think you would be celebrated and exalted?


----------



## Toxick

nachomama said:


> He's mad cuz "Stepbrothers" didn't get any nominations.




I'm mad about that too. It makes me want to fill up a pillow case with bars of soap, and beat the #### out of someone.





Or teabag someone's drums.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:


> Prescribed to be taken all together?  Never the less if you croaked from your narco-cocktail you think you would be celebrated and exalted?



Yes and by the same dr. (I have a anxiety disorder and I broke my ankle)

I would like to hope so


----------



## Dupontster

lovinmaryland said:


> I've taken all 3 of those before at the same time I think. I really don't remember much after that.



Fixed


----------



## Baz

Pete said:


> Prescribed to be taken all together?  Never the less if you croaked from your narco-cocktail you think you would be celebrated and exalted?



Heath Ledger was being celebrated because of his acting.  

His performance as The Joker was stunningly brilliant.


----------



## Dye Tied

Pete said:


> We could go to the "Lenny's after party" and pick up our celebrity gift bags.  I heard they were valued at $5K a piece.



ANd we coud play Keno at the same time 




lovinmaryland said:


> I know I am not nearly as sexy as Pete but I would be honored to walk you down the Formie red carpet



People wouldn't know where to look...Tall and short cleavage.


----------



## Pete

Baz said:


> Heath Ledger was being celebrated because of his acting.
> 
> His performance as The Joker was stunningly brilliant.



OK and he is still dead because he abused perscription drugs.


----------



## donbarzini

Baz said:


> His performance as The Joker was stunningly brilliant.



Yeah, just like "Bad, Bad, Leroy Brown" was the best song since "Onward Christian Soldiers" as soon as the airplane bounced off the ground. Right?


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> Yeah, just like "Bad, Bad, Leroy Brown" was the best song since "Onward Christian Soldiers" as soon as the airplane bounced off the ground. Right?



I have no idea what you're talking about. 

So...


----------



## Pete

What is a great side dish to the main course of friggin crazy is the moral righteousness of Hollyweird.  The Top of the fold story in all the major news is how the Branjelina Anniston thing worked out.

Isn't it just grand that our most celebrated industry has the dirty little issue of "Who was your husband porking?"   All the glitz and glamour................oo la la.........cheek kiss.........Oh look there is your ex husband, he is with the chick he was porking when he was making a movie.........isn't she lovely and talented?  While Brad is thinking Damn, why did those bastards have her present?  How embarrassing......America's sweetheart and I screwed her over.  Oh well the rubes love me besides it is too hard to be me to be held to any type of moral standard."


----------



## Pandora

Pete said:


> What is a great side dish to the main course of friggin crazy is the moral righteousness of Hollyweird.  The Top of the fold story in all the major news is how the Branjelina Anniston thing worked out.
> 
> Isn't it just grand that our most celebrated industry has the dirty little issue of "Who was your husband porking?"   All the glitz and glamour................oo la la.........cheek kiss.........Oh look there is your ex husband, he is with the chick he was porking when he was making a movie.........isn't she lovely and talented?  While Brad is thinking Damn, why did those bastards have her present?  How embarrassing......America's sweetheart and I screwed her over.  Oh well the rubes love me besides it is too hard to be me to be held to any type of moral standard."




Your vagina is showing!


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:


> What is a great side dish to the main course of friggin crazy is the moral righteousness of Hollyweird.  The Top of the fold story in all the major news is how the Branjelina Anniston thing worked out.
> 
> Isn't it just grand that our most celebrated industry has the dirty little issue of "Who was your husband porking?"   All the glitz and glamour................oo la la.........cheek kiss.........Oh look there is your ex husband, he is with the chick he was porking when he was making a movie.........isn't she lovely and talented?  While Brad is thinking Damn, why did those bastards have her present?  How embarrassing......America's sweetheart and I screwed her over.  Oh well the rubes love me besides it is too hard to be me to be held to any type of moral standard."



Team Aniston  

The hypocrisy of Hollywood is overwhelming.  And what's really annoying is that you point it out to people and they go, "Where?"


----------



## donbarzini

Baz said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> So...



Is it past your bedtime?


----------



## Black-Francis

Pandora said:


> Your vagina is showing!



Give him that butt!!


----------



## Pandora

Black-Francis said:


> Give him that butt!!



I don’t care what Tom Cruise says, people like you need to be medicated.


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> Is it past your bedtime?



Is it time to have your Depends changed?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:


> What is a great side dish to the main course of friggin crazy is the moral righteousness of Hollyweird.  The Top of the fold story in all the major news is how the Branjelina Anniston thing worked out.
> 
> Isn't it just grand that our most celebrated industry has the dirty little issue of "Who was your husband porking?"   All the glitz and glamour................oo la la.........cheek kiss.........Oh look there is your ex husband, he is with the chick he was porking when he was making a movie.........isn't she lovely and talented?  While Brad is thinking Damn, why did those bastards have her present?  How embarrassing......America's sweetheart and I screwed her over.  Oh well the rubes love me besides it is too hard to be me to be held to any type of moral standard."



Pete I am having a Oscar re-cap show at my house tonight you wanna come over


----------



## Pete

lovinmaryland said:


> Pete I am having a Oscar re-cap show at my house tonight you wanna come over



Did you read that Seal was pizzed off because he couldn't bring in his 3 security/personal assistants so he had to go get he and Heidi Klum sandwiches HIMSELF!


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:


> Did you read that Seal was pizzed off because he couldn't bring in his 3 security/personal assistants so he had to go get he and Heidi Klum sandwiches HIMSELF!



Racism.


----------



## frogman123

*What?*



Pete said:


> I am not a doctor but I have never heard of one perscribing Xanax, Oxy and Vicodin all to be taken at the same time.



I was perscribed Xanax and Vicodin after I had Lasik- I had to take each every 4 hours- 

Also, you have clearly not "researched" the whole story. He was perscribed Rx in Europe, and then different meds in the US. Just because someone OD's on Rx drugs does not mean they abused them. 

Also, whats up with everyone getting "mad" about awards shows? YOU watch the movies, which is how they get rich. Why not have awards shows on TV, which made them famous? Lol- if you don't like it, sell your TV. Idiots.


----------



## Pete

frogman123 said:


> I Just because someone OD's on Rx drugs does not mean they abused them.



Post of the week


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:


> Post of the week



Why did you add the I to it?


----------



## jetmonkey

lovinmaryland said:


> Why did you add the I to it?



You two need to get a room.


----------



## frogman123

Pete said:


> Post of the week



lol- are you seriously that dense? Open up that little mind and think, maybe, just maybe he was prescribed drugs in two different countries whose doctors did not communicate with one another, and maybe, just maybe the drugs reacted badly... and there might be a slight chance that he was not a doctor and didn’t know, and of course didn’t have your sheer expertise on the subject... 

By the way, it might be helpful for you to go to Dictionary.com and look up some of the elementary words that you have such difficulty understanding.


----------



## Pete

frogman123 said:


> lol- are you seriously that dense? Open up that little mind and think, maybe, just maybe he was prescribed drugs in two different countries whose doctors did not communicate with one another, and maybe, just maybe the drugs reacted badly... and there might be a slight chance that he was not a doctor and didn’t know, and of course didn’t have your sheer expertise on the subject...
> 
> By the way, it might be helpful for you to go to Dictionary.com and look up some of the elementary words that you have such difficulty understanding.



You calling me dense 

There is this really cool thing doctors to a couple times when you go.  When they screen you they make you fill out a questionnaire and one of the questions is "Are you presently taking any medications?  Please list."  then they typically say "Are you taking any medications?"  then when the doctor is deciding what medications to write a prescription for to treat you they nearly always ask again "Are you presently taking any medications?"

Of course drug shoppers always say "Nah" so they can get more.


----------



## kom526

Why is it that when the trailer trash and subsidized housing folks die of overdoses it's  they got what they deserved for doing drugs in the first place, but when it's someone from the entertainment industry it's a "life of an artist cut tragically short"?


----------



## Pete

kom526 said:


> Why is it that when the trailer trash and subsidized housing folks die of overdoses it's  they got what they deserved for doing drugs in the first place, but when it's someone from the entertainment industry it's a "life of an artist cut tragically short"?



Just because that tire is flat doesn't mean the air came out of it.


----------



## lovinmaryland

jetmonkey said:


> You two need to get a room.



Wanna come w/ when we do?  We can let Pete watch us


----------



## frogman123

kom526 said:


> Why is it that when the trailer trash and subsidized housing folks die of overdoses it's  they got what they deserved for doing drugs in the first place, but when it's someone from the entertainment industry it's a "life of an artist cut tragically short"?




That’s stereotypical. However, usually trash OD on illegal drugs and drugs that are not prescribed to them. And even if the actor or artist dies of illegal overdose it IS usually tragic because they had something to offer to millions of people- what does triler trash have to offer? Besides, its your tax money (welfare) that is probably buying the drugs they are using. Like I said before, stop watching TV, then you might have some basis for an argument. .


----------



## kom526

frogman123 said:


> That’s stereotypical. However, usually trash OD on illegal drugs and drugs that are not prescribed to them. And even if the actor or artist dies of illegal overdose it IS usually tragic because they had something to offer to millions of people- what does triler trash have to offer? Besides, its your tax money (welfare) that is probably buying the drugs they are using. Like I said before, stop watching TV, then you might have some basis for an argument. .



So, you're saying that it's ok for someone to OD on on prescription drugs even if they may or may not have been obtained by the most honest means? I cna't figure out why so many people STILL put Elvis on a pedestal and whine about his death... he friggin' OD'd and if you've ever seen Graceland you'll see that he was trailer trash writ large.


How do you know how much TV I watch?

My response may be stereotypical but not as stereotypical and hypocritical as yours.


----------



## Baz

What part of *accidental* OD do certain whiney people not quite understand?


----------



## Pete

Baz said:


> What part of *accidental* OD do certain whiney people not quite understand?



I am sure he didn't intend to kill himself, he just meant to abuse them and get high or stoned or pass out.  The dying part was purely coincidental.


----------



## kom526

Pete said:


> I am sure he didn't intend to kill himself, he just meant to abuse them and get high or stoned or pass out.  The dying part was purely coincidental.



But Pete, they were prescription drugs, prescribed by a doctor he couldn't possibly have abused them.


----------



## Pete

kom526 said:


> But Pete, they were prescription drugs, prescribed by a doctor he couldn't possibly have abused them.



I don't even know why stars are forced to get perscriptions.  They are stars for crap sakes.  Just let them go into CVS with a bucket and get what they feel they need.


----------



## Baz

Pete said:


> I am sure he didn't intend to kill himself, he just meant to abuse them and get high or stoned or pass out.  The dying part was purely coincidental.






Maybe, just maybe he was using them for their intended purpose, and accidentally took a lethal amount.  Seeing as how the medical examiner determined that was the case, I think I'm going with his story over yours.


----------



## JULZ

Ya know what bothers me most about this thread...is that I thought weird was spelled wierd.


----------



## Pete

Baz said:


> Maybe, just maybe he was using them for their intended purpose, and accidentally took a lethal amount.  Seeing as how the medical examiner determined that was the case, I think I'm going with his story over yours.



OK   Elvis died from a heart attack triggered by excessive straining blasting a duke too.


----------



## JULZ

Pete said:


> OK   Elvis died from a heart attack triggered by excessive straining blasting a duke too.



 You said duke


----------



## Baz

Pete said:


> OK   Elvis died from a heart attack triggered by excessive straining blasting a duke too.



I think you're just trying to save face after your claim that Ledger "offed himself with an overdose of heroin " crashed and burned.  

You were wrong on your version of his death, now it appears that you feel you have to somehow twist things so the two different scenarios are "the same".  This way, you can use your manufactured illusion to falsely justify your error.


----------



## Pete

Baz said:


> I think you're just trying to save face after your claim that Ledger "offed himself with an overdose of heroin " crashed and burned.
> 
> You were wrong on your version of his death, now it appears that you feel you have to somehow twist things so the two different scenarios are "the same".  This way, you can use your manufactured illusion to falsely justify your error.



Get over yourself   I already admitted the heroin error.  Ledger is just as dead, the substance he abused is of little consequence.

It is OK though you can rip the Heath poster from Tiger Beat and worship it all you want.  You made/proved my point perfectly.

Ledger is dead.  He died between silk sheets from a fatal combo of a  multiple types of prescription drugs.  The absence of a law suit against a doctor for malpractice means he took them in a manner, dosage and/or combination not directed by his physician / physicians and people are all a twitter and making excuses for him and idolizing him.  

Have a nice day


----------



## donbarzini

Baz said:


> I think you're just trying to save face after your claim that Ledger "offed himself with an overdose of heroin " crashed and burned.
> 
> You were wrong on your version of his death, now it appears that you feel you have to somehow twist things so the two different scenarios are "the same".  This way, you can use your manufactured illusion to falsely justify your error.



Oh for Christ's sake!! You know, I read where they're selling lives now at Target and WalMart. Why don't you go buy one?


----------



## PrchJrkr

frogman123 said:


> And even if the actor or artist dies of illegal overdose it IS usually tragic because they had something to offer to millions of people...



#### that! I wouldn't know him if he walked up to me. Just because sooo many people don't have a life and have to be "entertained" constantly, doesn't make it a tragedy.

I wish the #### he had befriended Sean Penn, and given him a handful of skittles, too! Good ####ing riddance.


----------



## Dupontster

The Art of the Oscargasm Video


----------

